# How many active members are there.



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm wondering if we could get a rough idea on how many active members there are now. That's paid and un-paid. A ballpark figure of how many are here each day might be interesting too. Doesn't have to be broken down into threads. I seem to remember when I started here that there was a place that broke it down into howmany members and who was here at any given time.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

The Home page reports it: 11.9k members


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

As is with most forums, there is a core group of people who post regularly and others who post intermittently. Then there are those who mostly just post ads. Depending on what you deem "active" could affect the number you are curious about.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> The Home page reports it: 11.9k members


But how many of those are actually active now? If all 11+k participated this place would explode.


Verne said:


> As is with most forums, there is a core group of people who post regularly and others who post intermittently. Then there are those who mostly just post ads. Depending on what you deem "active" could affect the number you are curious about.


Active as in participating somewhere in the forum at any given time and not just on a members list. From what I understand I'm still a member of a Harley forum, I get a couple of e-mails from their admin a year but I haven't been on it for at least 5 years.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

12


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I`m just a lurker...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I used to have a membership at the Y and went every morning, but since Covid I let that lapse and started exercising at home more.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mooh said:


> I used to have a membership at the Y and went every morning, but since Covid I let that lapse and started exercising at home more.


My gym membership is on hold until 2021 January. We went out and bought a really nice multi-position bench and these Bowflex adjustable weights. Just fabulous but expensive but it does the trick. I walk a lot everyday. Always over 10,000 steps.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not on as often as I used to be because my phone wont load the page.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> 12


+1


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Seems like there's about 10-20 names I see all the time. Maybe another dozen or two that pop in once in a while. I can't imagine there's more than 100 members actually posting regularly. Kinda sad to see actually... This place could be boppin'!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lol I browse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> I used to have a membership at the Y and went every morning, but since Covid I let that lapse and started exercising at home more.


There's an old joke in there Mooh.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sometimes we have more important things to do like learning a Shot in the dark! Lol

All the politics of bullshit this week have particularly caused a fire to be lit under my butt. I need to get things done _for me. _


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Seems like there's about 10-20 names I see all the time. Maybe another dozen or two that pop in once in a while. I can't imagine there's more than 100 members actually posting regularly. Kinda sad to see actually... This place could be boppin'!


I think 100 might even be high. At least as far as 'regular' posting. I'd be surprised if there was even 50 you could categorize as regular posters.

Honestly, I can see why new members don't last often. It's amazing the amount of harmless threads that turn into bickering, or people trying to insert off topic political jabs into them.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> Honestly, I can see why new members don't last often. It's amazing the amount of harmless threads that turn into bickering, or people trying to insert off topic political jabs into them.


it aint even that. but it is also as you say so very often. people come thinking theyre gonna get on about guitars and gear but truthfully this place is about a social circle like the gatherings at A&W for coffee in the morning. people see it and move on to places that still focus on gear and music. I've accepted it and treat it like that myself these days, if I want to talk pickups, pedals and recording I go elsewhere


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If you click on the forums listing that brings up 20 or so sub forums and aside from two or three all seem to be used every day. Some like 'The Instrument' one get used a hell of a lot and the last time I was there there didn't seem to be a lot of bickering. You can't judge things by this sub forum alone. If you want to talk about amps or guitars or pedals or sell something there are sub forums like that.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> If you click on the forums listing that brings up 20 or so sub forums and aside from two or three all seem to be used every day. Some like 'The Instrument' one get used a hell of a lot and the last time I was there there didn't seem to be a lot of bickering. You can't judge things by this sub forum alone. If you want to talk about amps or guitars or pedals or sell something there are sub forums like that.


I always browse by new posts for all subs. So I am not judging the amount of users by a single subforum.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Here am I saying what I am babbling on my acoustics...
And lurking to some other threads...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There are also a ton of inactive members--and probably some who signed up but have never posted (Some will lurk, but some have not been here for a long time.

At least that's how it often works.
I haven't checked it here.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> There are also a ton of inactive members--and probably some who signed up but have never posted (Some will lurk, but some have not been here for a long time.
> 
> At least that's how it often works.
> I haven't checked it here.


Yeah, I've seen posts in the New Members sub and then that's it. Not too sure if people get taken off the members list.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Yeah, I've seen posts in the New Members sub and then that's it. Not too sure if people get taken off the members list.


if people were taken off the members list after the first few posts or inactivity, Scott wouldn't have been able to sell this place for a premium. membership would be under 100


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Yeah, I've seen posts in the New Members sub and then that's it. Not too sure if people get taken off the members list.


Some places wil do that--others don't.
But at almost 12k members it is unlikely that's done here, or at least not recently.

(Plus it looks better to get ads--"We have this many members")


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Well... I`m up to 99 Frenchy accounts just for myself so...


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

just posting to be counted 🧮


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I like it here. I am on two other guitar forums which I don’t really frequent that often. I have met quite a few ppl from this forum at jams, band rehearsals, Riff Wrath etc. I just feel more connected here.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, we all count.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've been slacking lately. I'm still here though.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

zontar said:


> Hey, we all count.


All members matter- paying members matter more, of course. 😁


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

What counts as active? What is the criteria?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chito said:


> What counts as active? What is the criteria?


You're posting, you're active. If you haven't posted anything for a couple of years I'd say you weren't active. I figure the powers that be have a way of telling who's online....posting, lurking, surfing etc..... at any given time so they'd have a good idea on who's active or not. Knowing who's looking at the site at any given time is probably a good thing from a monetary point. Searching someones username doesn't help. I've searched a few that haven't been here for 4 or 5 years and stuff comes up even tho they're gone.


zontar said:


> Some places wil do that--others don't.
> But at almost 12k members it is unlikely that's done here, or at least not recently.
> 
> (Plus it looks better to get ads--"We have this many members")


The ad people usually want to know who's looking at the site right now....within maybe a month or two.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> The ad people usually want to know who's looking at the site right now....within maybe a month or two.


I browse the forum on my laptop 99% of the time, and I run an ad blocker. The "ad people" can watch me on GC all they want, I don't see their stuff plastered all over like on my phone. I might check the board on phone during my lunch, so maybe 3mins in a day they get me without an ad blocker. I'm still active with or without their agenda.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Verne said:


> I browse the forum on my laptop 99% of the time, and I run an ad blocker. The "ad people" can watch me on GC all they want, I don't see their stuff plastered all over like on my phone. I might check the board on phone during my lunch, so maybe 3mins in a day they get me without an ad blocker. I'm still active with or without their agenda.


It's of no concern to you but it should be a concern to the owners if they want to make money off the site, other than membership fees.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I dont view specific forums, just new posts...since covid, not in daily...closer to everyother day


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> it aint even that. but it is also as you say so very often. people come thinking theyre gonna get on about guitars and gear but truthfully this place is about a social circle like the gatherings at A&W for coffee in the morning. people see it and move on to places that still focus on gear and music. I've accepted it and treat it like that myself these days, if I want to talk pickups, pedals and recording I go elsewhere


I think there’s only so many things you can say about guitars, truthfully. it’s not a fast paced world.
after awhile, it’s all been said. I’d never come here if it was limited to just guitar talk.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I count 20 different posters in this thread so far.

21


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll up it to 22.

TD


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Do trolls and flippers count?


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Only if the flippers are used in water.....


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I think as some others have pointed out that unless you’re in your social bubble there should be no socializing. I think a lot of us use this forum as a form of distraction or for socializing. I myself have learned some invaluable information on what pertains to my guitar journey. It’s a mixed bag when you really think about it for a lot of us.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Poster...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I think there’s only so many things you can say about guitars, truthfully. it’s not a fast paced world.
> after awhile, it’s all been said. I’d never come here if it was limited to just guitar talk.


Saw a question on another guitar board which is heavily moderated; someone was asking if moon spruce had a more "empathetic" sound than sitka or whatever. I've been banned from that board for years but if I rejoined under a different name and answered the empathy question I'd be banned again.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Saw a question on another guitar board which is heavily moderated; someone was asking if moon spruce had a more "empathetic" sound than sitka or whatever. I've been banned from that board for years but if I rejoined under a different name and answered the empathy question I'd be banned again.


Ya, after the first few time’s you read posts like “rosewood vs maple vs Ebony “,“can I use a Strat, tele etc for metal “ “will this guitar make me sound like Evh, dime, or Eric even though I’m playing through a $79 line 6 amp?” etc, it gets tiresome...same with the dozen or so daily NGD threads that dont include a review or any insight, just fishing for compliments. 
Honestly, the guitar part of this forum Is one of the least interesting ones here to me,


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Do trolls and flippers count?


Sure, at least they're on the site.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The key word is active.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

nbs2005 said:


> Only if the flippers are used in water.....


Or here.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Ya, after the first few time’s you read posts like “rosewood vs maple vs Ebony “,“can I use a Strat, tele etc for metal “ “will this guitar make me sound like Evh, dime, or Eric even though I’m playing through a $79 line 6 amp?” etc, it gets tiresome...same with the dozen or so daily NGD threads that dont include a review or any insight, just fishing for compliments.
> Honestly, the guitar part of this forum Is one of the least interesting ones here to me,


Sounds almost like an electronic A&W coffee meeting at times.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I think as some others have pointed out that unless you’re in your social bubble there should be no socializing. I think a lot of us use this forum as a form of distraction or for socializing. I myself have learned some invaluable information on what pertains to my guitar journey. It’s a mixed bag when you really think about it for a lot of us.


Can't help but socialize at times....you gotta shop for things etc..BTW, not too sure if anyone else has said this but thanks for starting what probably is the biggest thread going. 21,000+ posts and growing. Not bad for a guitar forum.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Ya, after the first few time’s you read posts like “rosewood vs maple vs Ebony “,“can I use a Strat, tele etc for metal “ “will this guitar make me sound like Evh, dime, or Eric even though I’m playing through a $79 line 6 amp?” etc, it gets tiresome...same with the dozen or so daily NGD threads that dont include a review or any insight, just fishing for compliments.
> Honestly, the guitar part of this forum Is one of the least interesting ones here to me,


while I completely agree with you on the above, sadly it's just the choice we've made here. plenty of stuff in the gear world to get excited about but with our limited membership that has mostly gotten over most shiny things we are content and moved on to the social aspect of things. unfortunately it probably looks like a dud place for new members that come looking for gear things on this 'guitar' forum


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> You're posting, you're active. If you haven't posted anything for a couple of years I'd say you weren't active. I figure the powers that be have a way of telling who's online....posting, lurking, surfing etc..... at any given time so they'd have a good idea on who's active or not. Knowing who's looking at the site at any given time is probably a good thing from a monetary point. Searching someones username doesn't help. I've searched a few that haven't been here for 4 or 5 years and stuff comes up even tho they're gone.
> 
> The ad people usually want to know who's looking at the site right now....within maybe a month or two.


The good ones, sure, but I was referring more to the site owner's perspective.


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

I’m on here pretty much every day, but the For Sale section is always my first, and sometimes only stop. 
I need to know what I’m missing and can’t live without, research it to death, decide I don’t need it, then be ticked when it sells. I’m sure there’s a psychological explanation for it. Maybe I should go start a post...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Farmboyjo said:


> I’m sure there’s a psychological explanation for it.


The chase is better than the catch?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> The chase is better than the catch?


I'd say so. 








Looks like the catch is a little upset.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Farmboyjo said:


> I need to know what I’m missing and can’t live without, research it to death, decide I don’t need it, then be ticked when it sells. I’m sure there’s a psychological explanation for it. Maybe I should go start a post...


 LOL. I am on Kijiji and Face Book marketplace all the time. I got all these items that I would like saved and liked. When they sell I say ow well delete and move along to search and save a bunch of new finds..


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Distortion said:


> LOL. I am on Kijiji and Face Book marketplace all the time. I got all these items that I would like saved and liked. When they sell I say ow well delete and move along to search and save a bunch of new finds..


That’s it! I’m currently building TWO strats, that I started out because I saw a Tele neck I really liked and watched for weeks, figuring out if I could use the Tele neck on a strat body. Never got the neck... 
Reminds me of the time I was in my early 20’s, bought a tie I really liked, then bought a suit to match... long-standing problem apparently. 
To stay on topic, I think 111 active users - just because.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

At the moment ...........

Members online 61
Guests online 147
Total visitors 208


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> At the moment ...........
> 
> Members online 61
> Guests online 147
> Total visitors 208


lets see if we can hit 70 on Christmas Day


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> At the moment ...........
> 
> Members online 61
> Guests online 147
> Total visitors 208


Thanks Dave.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This really matters to all of you?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

not really ... but somewhat interesting 

guessing there's about 100 active members , another 100 so so watching and another 50 that straggle in from time to time.

there's times I'm off doing other things and MIA for a week or so.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lola said:


> This really matters to all of you?


I find it interesting. Who would have thought there'd be so many "guests".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> This really matters to all of you?


Yup tho it's more an interest than 'really matters'.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> This really matters to all of you?


What .. no interest in a sausage party?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> What .. no interest in a sausage party?
> View attachment 331841


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

One time vadsy posted a wanted to buy torpedo captor x ad on kijiji and i tried trolling him for a few days asking how much he wanted for it and if it had new toobz.

Eventually he just ignored me and i was entertained for a bit. Doesn't really have anything to do w this thread i guess, but there was GC forum providing entertainment fodder for a bit. 

I was a new member last year, i found the place(politically) racist, transphobic, hypocritical, elitist, snobby and above all ELDERLY enough to stick around, with some cool gear sprinkled in.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

tdotrob said:


> One time vadsy posted a wanted to buy torpedo captor x ad on kijiji and i tried trolling him for a few days asking how much he wanted for it and if it had new toobz.
> 
> Eventually he just ignored me and i was entertained for a bit. Doesn't really have anything to do w this thread i guess, but there was GC forum providing entertainment fodder for a bit.


that was you? heck, I just thought you were an idiot



tdotrob said:


> i found the place(politically) racist, transphobic, hypocritical, elitist, snobby and above all ELDERLY


agreed


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> that was you? heck, I just thought you were an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> agreed


Haha it was right after the thread about how placing wanted to buy ads attracts the worst of the keej. I though for sure you knew it was someone from here, played a pretty good poker face and no tirades, which was less fun for me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

tdotrob said:


> Haha it was right after the thread about how placing wanted to buy ads attracts the worst of the keej. I though for sure you knew it was someone from here, played a pretty good poker face and no tirades, which was less fun for me.


I'm not an asshole in real life, just play one on TV


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> Do trolls and flippers count?


Oh man I was caught trolling again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Oh man I was caught trolling again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tuna fishing without a license?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Tuna fishing without a license?


Lol  but in all honesty have you ever saw a tuna in person. All I can say is holy crap . I saw one get dragged onto the docks . It was over 800 pounds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol  but in all honesty have you ever saw a tuna in person. All I can say is holy crap . I saw one get dragged onto the docks . It was over 800 pounds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worth a fair bit of coin too. There was a show or two about Tuna fishing from trollers on the banks. I've never caught a Halibut this big but they do on the West Coast.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Adcandour said:


> 12



Count the likes and you'll have the number. I like the small community, and how people can get to know each other for better or worst. There isnt anyone here I wouldn't have a beer with, except for the one that threatens violence over not understanding sarcasm or context. Actually , never mind, I'd love to be part of their unraveling and for that, a round for everyone.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> I'm not on as often as I used to be because my phone wont load the page.


Use Tapatalk.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> this place is about a social circle like the gatherings at A&W for coffee in the morning. people see it and move on to places that still focus on gear and music.


So like the dining room at a seniors home?? I can't agree more lol.

I used to volunteer at one, so I guess I'm used to it.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I'm not an asshole in real life, just play one on TV


I’m kind of an idiot in real life. I try real hard to be an endearing idiot but rarely pull it off


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Saw a question on another guitar board which is heavily moderated; someone was asking if moon spruce had a more "empathetic" sound than sitka or whatever. I've been banned from that board for years but if I rejoined under a different name and answered the empathy question I'd be banned again.


Power and worship forum or TGP? That blows my mind, but not really.



vadsy said:


> while I completely agree with you on the above, sadly it's just the choice we've made here. plenty of stuff in the gear world to get excited about but with our limited membership that has mostly gotten over most shiny things we are content and moved on to the social aspect of things. unfortunately it probably looks like a dud place for new members that come looking for gear things on this 'guitar' forum


GC is not high traffic, so the 'influencers' as we call them now are not here.

Marketing on guitar forums, or any hobby for that matter is disgusting as you think you are talking to a real person when in fact you're talking to a paid shill. Does anybody wonder why Suhr, Earthquaker, Klon etc are all of a sudden on every board posted ever on the internet? Good products, yes. But we should all know the the hype is monitized when you have enough eyeballs. Guitars Canada has a richer ratio of real players vs. marketing and because of this, minus one or two members that I noticed , we are better for it.

If someone here has gear opinion, I can trust it. 

When it comes to political/social threads, I remind myself that a few members have been exposed to leaded gasoline until what year?





tdotrob said:


> One time vadsy posted a wanted to buy torpedo captor x ad on kijiji and i tried trolling him for a few days asking how much he wanted for it and if it had new toobz.
> 
> Eventually he just ignored me and i was entertained for a bit. Doesn't really have anything to do w this thread i guess, but there was GC forum providing entertainment fodder for a bit.
> 
> I was a new member last year, i found the place(politically) racist, transphobic, hypocritical, elitist, snobby and above all ELDERLY enough to stick around, with some cool gear sprinkled in.


Real LOL. He deserves it.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

TheYanChamp said:


> Power and worship forum or TGP? That blows my mind, but not really.
> 
> GC is not high traffic, so the 'influencers' as we call them now are simply not here. This is a good thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> So like the dining room at a seniors home?? I can't agree more lol.
> 
> I used to volunteer at one, so I guess I'm used to it.


The food fights can be like something out of Animal House but a lot of times the food is good.


----------

